# Silverado 1500 diesel?



## JohnDeere2320 (Dec 12, 2009)

So whats the story on a 1996 Silverado 1500 with the 6.5l diesel? I found a low mileage one that looks to be in great shape. Just curious if anyone has had any experience with one or knows something about one. I assume being a half ton it has the 4l60e transmission, but I know the 3/4 ton and 1 ton trucks with the 6.5 have the 4l80e tranny. If it does have the 4l60e, is the engine derated so as not to over power the weaker tranny?

Thanks for any info. Mike


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Interesting. Never knew it was an option.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Never heard of that. I'm guessing it's really a 2500. I don't think GM has put a diesel in a half ton since the 80's


----------



## JohnDeere2320 (Dec 12, 2009)

Im sure that it is a half ton. This is the first ive heard of one. Kind of cool as I bet it would yield great mileage.


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

I think it has the 4l80 in it.


----------



## sidthss (Oct 23, 2009)

I know GM made a few half tons with the 6.5s in the mid 90s, quite rare and every now and then I will see one around here, dont really know anything about them thought.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

2COR517;952500 said:


> Never heard of that. I'm guessing it's really a 2500. I don't think GM has put a diesel in a half ton since the 80's


Come on Palmer! Everyone knows they put the 6.5 in the half tons. :laughing:

My next door neighbor got a new 1500 with the 6.5t in '95 or '96. Nice truck, excellent fuel mileage.

I have know idea what tranny it had though.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Of course there were 1500's equipped with the 6.5, there just wasn't a ton of them built. Could even get one in an extended cab Z71 if you wanted. Even in a 2 door Tahoe/Yukon if you looked hard enough or ordered one. Every one I've ever seen had the 4L80E behind it but there's claims some Tahoe/Yukons used the 4L60E since towing capacity was rated lower.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I have never seen one, so there! But every time I go to like the Autozone looking for a headlight bulb they ask me if my Tahoe has a diesel. I should have known better.......

Maybe I should ask to have that post deleted. While it wasn't sarcastic or derogatory, it was indeed non-factual info


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

B&B;952790 said:


> Of course there were 1500's equipped with the 6.5, there just wasn't a ton of them built. Could even get one in an extended cab Z71 if you wanted. Even in a 2 door Tahoe/Yukon if you looked hard enough or ordered one. Every one I've ever seen had the 4L80E behind it but there's claims some Tahoe/Yukons used the 4L60E since towing capacity was rated lower.


Now if you can find a 2 door tahoe with a 6.5t, those are really rare.



2COR517;952821 said:


> I have never seen one, so there! But every time I go to like the Autozone looking for a headlight bulb they ask me if my Tahoe has a diesel. I should have known better.......
> 
> Maybe I should ask to have that post deleted. While it wasn't sarcastic or derogatory, it was indeed non-factual info


:laughing:


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

There are quite a few 6.5 1500 GMC/Chevy pick up around here even some Tahoe/Yukons too. Like someone said they get awesome mileage.


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

i see them advertised all the time in auto trader mags. but i do't know about the tranny


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

seen 1 or 2 of them. 

1/2 ton with 700r4 or 4l60-e and 2wd only.


----------



## Storsy23 (Dec 12, 2009)

my friend has a 97 gmc 1500 with the diesel in it, it is in excellent condition and he has a 7.5 straight blade fisher on it and ive plowed with it and it does a damn good job i keep offering him money for it but he never wants to sell haha yeah im not sure about the tranny tho but i due kno they are pretty much like bud diesel and you cannot do much to em horse power wise but if i found one id buyit in a heart beat


----------



## Storsy23 (Dec 12, 2009)

bus diesel *


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

cretebaby;952828 said:


> Now if you can find a 2 door tahoe with a 6.5t, those are really rare.


http://albany.craigslist.org/ctd/1545353966.html
For sale just up from me. Its a 6.5 not 6.2.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Stik208;955882 said:


> http://albany.craigslist.org/ctd/1545353966.html
> For sale just up from me. Its a 6.5 not 6.2.


Sweet.


----------



## BoyneCityGuy (May 7, 2009)

JohnDeere2320;952425 said:


> So whats the story on a 1996 Silverado 1500 with the 6.5l diesel? I found a low mileage one that looks to be in great shape. Just curious if anyone has had any experience with one or knows something about one. I assume being a half ton it has the 4l60e transmission, but I know the 3/4 ton and 1 ton trucks with the 6.5 have the 4l80e tranny. If it does have the 4l60e, is the engine derated so as not to over power the weaker tranny?
> 
> Thanks for any info. Mike


where in Michigan are you? my buddy just sold his, you might be looking at it, the guy he sold it to seemed a little sketchy, and i think his was a 96


----------



## JohnDeere2320 (Dec 12, 2009)

> where in Michigan are you? my buddy just sold his, you might be looking at it, the guy he sold it to seemed a little sketchy, and i think his was a 96


Im in the lansing area. The truck was in Decatur. The truck was a 96 4x4 and only had 94,000. I called him yesterday to see if it was still for sale but he said he had sold it. Kinda sucks because those trucks are rare especially with that low of miles on it.


----------



## BoyneCityGuy (May 7, 2009)

JohnDeere2320;956345 said:


> Im in the lansing area. The truck was in Decatur. The truck was a 96 4x4 and only had 94,000. I called him yesterday to see if it was still for sale but he said he had sold it. Kinda sucks because those trucks are rare especially with that low of miles on it.


That is a bummer. i go to school at MSU, and helped my buddy sell his in the lansing area here, his had about 120,000 though, still pretty low. he had done a lot of work on the truck and its pretty nice, im kicking myself for not buying it as a driver...i dont know what i was thinking...


----------



## JohnDeere2320 (Dec 12, 2009)

What did he end up getting for his truck? This guy was asking 5,400.


----------



## BoyneCityGuy (May 7, 2009)

he got out of his for $3000, just a bit over what he had in it...he had a killer deal on a car so he needed to dump the truck...i would offer the guy $4500 if i were you and see where you get, but jump on that truck!


----------



## JohnDeere2320 (Dec 12, 2009)

I would have paid that guy 4500 in a heart beat but he already sold it. I wish i would have known of your friends truck too. Ever since I heard of the 1500 diesel ive been trying to find one but they are hard as heck to come by that are in good shape with reasonable miles.


----------



## BoyneCityGuy (May 7, 2009)

bummer man...yeah they are rare, i still am pissed i didnt buy that truck when i had the chance...oh well i suppose...life goes on...


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

BoyneCityGuy;958611 said:


> bummer man...yeah they are rare, i still am pissed i didnt buy that truck when i had the chance...oh well i suppose...life goes on...


Just keep looking and you'll get one.


----------



## Oconn709 (Oct 29, 2003)

The 95 and 96, Silverado 1500s use a 2500 chaise to support the diesel engine. they are a very good truck it will get low 20s on highway depending how you drive. Watch out for the injection unit, see if it was changed GM had problems with it during mid 90s. Mine came with a 4L80E. If any one is interested I am willing to sell it, its a 4*4, new tyranny 105,000 mines, new injection unit, used it for plowing for 5 years till bought new truck at end of 2008, needs a new engagement lever for the transfer case is locked up so its stuck in two wheel drive. I had a 7.5 foot Meyer on it which I removed. But plowed great.

Tom
in Connecticut


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

You could actually get a 6.5 Suburban in what GM called a 1500 but it was an 8lug. If you have 3.42 gears it is a 1500 according to GM if it has 3.73 or 4.10's it's a 2500. Don't argue on this one I had a 96' Suburban 6.5 w/1500 door badges ordered new in Dec of 95'. I still have the brochure


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

Guy at my college has a black tahoe 2 dr with the 6.5L, saw him rumblin by in the parking lot one day, its funny because its my truck just nill 2 doors and diesel. Would be a wicked plow truck, I think its actually for sale.


----------



## JoeCool (Oct 29, 2009)

On my second 6.5, love it, but it is old technology now. Mileage is pretty well the same as any other truck but diesel is cheaper than gas here so it is some benefit. Some of the pre-97 6.5's had issues with pistons and that was addressed by cooling them with oil in 97+. Mine is 95, no issues. The fuel injection modules self-destruct every 60,000 miles, I carry a spare. Good luck with the search.


----------



## JohnDeere2320 (Dec 12, 2009)

What kind of mileage do you get with your 6.5 in a half ton?


----------



## JoeCool (Oct 29, 2009)

In imperial gallons (4.54 litres) I got 18.5, 16.5, 19.5, 20.5 mpg on my last 4 tanks. Using .8326 as a conversion from 3.78 litres (US gallon) that makes it 15.4, 13.8, 16.2, 17 mpg. Summer fuel I get 20-23 and pulling that trailer more like 14 Canadian mpg.


----------

